# MTB Decent Budget



## medavidcook (2 Mar 2014)

Hey what do you guys think is a decent budget for a full sus first time mtb bike?


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2014)

Whatever you are comfortable spending.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Mar 2014)

New or secondhand? You can pick up a good bike sh for under £500 but new £1200 to £1500 for full suspension.


----------



## spence (2 Mar 2014)

I'd say closer to £2k for basic entry level stuff these days, more with a decent fork and components. Bottom run EX's or Stumpy FSR's are about that.


----------



## medavidcook (2 Mar 2014)

Ideally, i would like a new one I have seen a few that i am looking at but wondering on price.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Mar 2014)

I saw one of these the other day. Spec looks good.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ghost-amr-plus-5900-suspension-bike-2013/rp-prod82976
or

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ghost-cagua-7000-suspension-bike-2013/rp-prod82981


----------



## medavidcook (2 Mar 2014)

I am currently looking at these 2

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cube-Sting-120-29-Mountain-Bike-2014-Full-Suspension-MTB_66753.htm

or

http://www.damianharriscycles.co.uk...-genius-940-29-inch-2013-full-suspension-bike


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Mar 2014)

Both look good to me. I am not an expert, but a mix of Deore and XT with decent suspension should be fine. @Cubist is the resident Cubephile and may have some more educated views.


----------



## Cubist (2 Mar 2014)

@medavidcook
The bikes you link to are a mixed bunch, and a lot depends on what you want to do with your bike. For example, the Ghost Cagua at a whisker under £2000 is by far the best value for money in terms of components, but its a heavy beast, with long travel and enduro style setup. Both the Ghost bikes have Fox Talas forks, and the Cagua has a Shimano XT drivetrain, dropper seatpost etc, but is designed to ride over pretty extreme trails. The Cagua has 180mm of fork travel, and 170mm rear shock travel. It'll be great hurtling down rocky trails with big drops and steps, but it'll be a bit of a pig on climbs. It certainly is a bit specialised, but then, you may be about to embark on a new pastime that involves rocky welsh trail centre black runs.....

The Scott next. It's a cross country/ trail muncher, and is pretty well equipped for its pricing. The Cube is pretty good VFM, but is let down by the Manitou fork. The Fox 32 CTD is a better more expensive fork on the Scott, but the Cube has better brakes and crankset. Both of these bikes would be better all rounders, capable of a good amount of rough stuff, but better at all day bridle way epics.

So, you need to be a bit more specific as to your intended use. Set your budget, as £2k is a good starting if you can afford it, but be honest to yourself about what you want to do with it.


----------



## medavidcook (3 Mar 2014)

I am into the cross country and trail side of things, not scared or drops or going downhill if needed. Hope that helps


----------



## Cubist (3 Mar 2014)

Is it a first MTB or a first full suss?


----------



## Kestevan (3 Mar 2014)

Have a look at the Planet X offerings....
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBTIELGX5/titus-el-guapo-sram-x5-mountain-bike

When I can convince the wife to let me sell one of the children, I'll be having one


----------



## Cubist (3 Mar 2014)

How about a Canyon? If you are a six footer, or shorter than average these are incredible value for money 
https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3317

Their standard range sussers the Nerve ALs are incredible anyway, but this has Fox front and Rear, Reverb seatpost and full XT groupset incl brakes.


----------



## medavidcook (3 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Is it a first MTB or a first full suss?



I have had a hard tail and full sus a number of years ago, which i crashed and wrote off



Kestevan said:


> Have a look at the Planet X offerings....
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBTIELGX5/titus-el-guapo-sram-x5-mountain-bike
> 
> When I can convince the wife to let me sell one of the children, I'll be having one



Thanks I will have a look, mine wont let me sell the children


----------



## medavidcook (3 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> How about a Canyon? If you are a six footer, or shorter than average these are incredible value for money
> https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3317
> 
> Their standard range sussers the Nerve ALs are incredible anyway, but this has Fox front and Rear, Reverb seatpost and full XT groupset incl brakes.




I am liking the look of the Canyon this looks good https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3318 just wish they had it in the orange and white like the link you linked

Also like https://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3280


----------



## Cubist (3 Mar 2014)

That 8 se is a fantastic buy, with a dropper seatpost as standard. Only available in large or small, medium has sold out, and be aware it's a 26, where the current range are 650b. If you are over 6 foot though, or under 5'7" or so, that would tempt me at that price.


----------



## medavidcook (3 Mar 2014)

Well i am 5ft 10", yeh i know its a 26, same as the one that you linked.


----------

